
Introducing Woopra. You’re Gonna Want It. - paulsb
http://www.geekbrief.tv/introducing-woopra-youre-gonna-want-it
======
ngvrnd
Read this before signing up:

[http://www.lastpodcast.net/2008/03/30/woopra-a-lesson-in-
how...](http://www.lastpodcast.net/2008/03/30/woopra-a-lesson-in-how-not-to-
launch-a-new-service/)

------
dcurtis
This is absolutely amazing. I thought Google Analytics was cool, but this
looks like it's better.

Anyone know of any other alternatives?

~~~
rms
If woopra does everything google analytics does in real time for free, I'll
switch. It's annoying to have to wait until 3AM to check my stats.

I really liked <http://www.webtrends.com/> back in the days of the bubble, but
they've been pay software for a while now. Is there any pay software for
analyzing server logs that's worth getting? The free/open source ones are
missing lots of functionality.

------
PStamatiou
is Woopra also a remote JS include or is it a local app like haveamint.com?

